# duck weed?



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

does any one grow duck weed here? i am trying to find out what it would take to grow it for rabbit , chicken feed and fertilizer.
Any information I can get on how to sett it up and grow it would be appreciated.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

It's the bane of any water gardeners existence. Put some in a pound and it'll take over. Not sure if you could do enough to feed your rabbits though? It only grows one layer deep.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I've used duckweed for fish food but never for rabbit food. If water conditions are right, duck weed can take over a pond or water garden BUT if you want be able to harvest it, you want those conditions.

This site can help you learn what you need to know: How to grow duckweed for feed


----------

